
“So, What Do You Do?” - kawera
http://thebaffler.com/latest/so-what-do-you-do
======
headcanon
Being in my 20s, I've learned that it's not a good idea to ask that among my
peers at parties, since so many are in service industry jobs (if they have
jobs at all) that they hate and don't want to talk about. Even if they do have
salaried careers, it seems most people would rather talk about something
besides work.

Tech parties are a different culture since many of us are fortunate to be
employed in self-actualizing roles in high-growth companies, or at the very
least enjoy their jobs better than most. However since I live in the Midwest,
engineers aren't as plentiful as in the Bay area.

At any rate, I usually just ask "how do you spend your time?" instead if Im
fishing for conversation material. It's a bit more open ended

~~~
maerF0x0
Yeah I avoid the "what do you do (for a living)?" Question too. I prefer to
ask, what do you like to do for fun. So many people dont have an answer, its
sad.

~~~
perfmode
There's a risk in that, too. Some people don't have the luxury of free time.
E.g. Working multiple jobs to get by.

You just can't win...

~~~
maerF0x0
if they're working multiple jobs i doubt they have time to be my friend
anyways.

------
cafard
About 35 years ago, a guy in the group house was laid off. He remarked on how
uncomfortable it made people at parties when they would as "So, what do you
do?" and he would say "Nothing." I don't know that it especially bothered him.

~~~
arcanus
Good point.

The problem isn't doing nothing, it is that many are insecure not having a
'story'.

We as a society need to get past work as a justification for our existence.

I say this as a complete hypocrite, who finds tremendous meaning in my work.

------
maerF0x0
>The top one percent of the world population hoards over 110 trillion dollars

That provides ~630k a year perpetually (average). I wonder how much wealth is
the cutoff line of top 1% (~70M ppl) ?

